# Strange monkey sounds



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Munchkin has taken to making a monkey sound occasionally when she's sitting on top of her cage. It's very different to any of the other noises she makes, so I'm just wondering what it means. She only does it when she thinks no one is watching, so it's been a bit hard to get a good sound recording.

You can hear them at these links. Each is about 20 sec. Apologies for the TV sounds in the background.
https://soundcloud.com/sarahjayne-2/voice0002
https://soundcloud.com/sarahjayne-2/voice0001

Has anyone heard their tiels make similar noises or know what it means? I've tried looking for similar sounds on youtibe, but the only close-ish ones I can find are male tiels that have been taught to imitate a monkey.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

She might hear a sound like that around the house


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy does that noise sometimes I would not worry about it, He mainly does when he is excited


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank my female does that noise all the time when shes excited


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She's trying to sing. It's not common with hens but there are some who do it. I used to have a hen who made somewhat similar sounds but sounded a lot worse than that. The first time she did it I thought she was sick!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnella does exactly this too! It's funny isn't it. She's just healthy and happy 

Here is a video of Arnie doing this (she also does it when she thinks no one is watching her and I was hiding behind the wall filming this, she is also practicing her wolf whistle here too).

http://youtu.be/pQwTEVpXW4o

Arnie also growled indignantly when I played Munchkin's sound...lol


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh wow....Mica does that all the time! It's so funny. Kona whistles and calls out. But Mica sings.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

What clever girls we have


----------

